
Imagine a world without hunger, then make it happen with systems thinking - gigama
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00086-5
======
gigama
"According to systems thinking, changing the food system — or any other
network — requires three things to happen. First, researchers need to identify
all the players in that system; second, they must work out how they relate to
each other; and third, they need to understand and quantify the impact of
those relationships on each other and on those outside the system."

